# Hilfe für Suzuki DT 3.5



## Twister_Jigger (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen! Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen einen gebrachten Suzuki DT 3.5 gekauft. Dieser sei wohl auch bei der letzten Benutzung, welche einige Jahre zurück, gelaufen. Was ich bisher überprüft habe, ist der Impeller, welcher gut aussieht und der Wechsel des Getriebeöls. Neue Zündkerzen habe ich bestellt. Heute habe ich den Motor versucht zu starten, jedoch war dies nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Als nächstes würde ich mir den Vergaser angucken. Kennt jemand von euch den Motor und hat Tips, wie ich den Motor bis nächste Woche Freitag zum laufen bekomme? Grüße aus Karlsruhe Philipp


----------



## rolfmoeller (24. Juli 2020)

Hau mal Kontaktspray in den Vergaser und versuche zu starten.
Hilft beim Rasenmäher auch.


----------



## trawar (24. Juli 2020)

Vergaser raus und komplett am besten Ulltraschallbad reinigen.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Juli 2020)

Ein sicherer Weg ist zur Werkstatt.

Leider können die Ursachen so vielfältig sein, dass das ein Leihe nur mit viel Glück, weils nur die Zündkerze ist - zu lösen vermag.

Bei Motoren die länger gestanden sind, wird zuerst die Zündkerze entfernt, etwas Motoröl eingefüllt und langsam durchgedreht.
Dann kommt etwas Benzin rein und wird angezündet um das öl zu verbrennen. Vorsicht Stichflamme!
Dazu ist es wohl schon zu spät- also erster Fehler. Schlimmstenfalls hast du einen Kolbenringbruch verursacht.
Zweiter Fehler Zündkerze gekauft ohne zu prüfen.

Angenommen die Kolbenringe sind noch heil.  
Wenn du gleich, nach 30 sec. Startversuch, die Zündkerze ausbaust und die feucht ist, bekommt er Sprit, wenn nicht, dann nicht.
Wenn nicht, kanns nur am Tank, Tankfilter, Leitungen, Vorfilter oder Vergaser liegen, oder einer Kombination. 

1. Tank reinigen
2. Leitungen durchspülen oder erneuern
3. Vorfilter wechseln
4. Oft reicht, die Zündkerze mit einer Drahtbürste zu schruppen und mit dünnem Schleifpapier den Spalt zu reinigen.
Mit einer Fühlerleere wird das Spaltmaß zwischen dem Kontaktstift und dem Bügel (Elektroden) geprüft / eingestellt. (Richtwert 0,5mm) 
Oder eben neue, wenn sie defekt ist. (Unwahrscheinlich)
Bis daher könntest das noch hinbekommen.

Ab da zur Werkstatt. Vorsicht Hochspannung (20.000V), - wärst nicht der erste, der tot am Boden gefunden wird.
Was macht die Werkstatt:
Zündkerze prüfen / wechseln, in den Stecker, die Kerze mit der Bügeleletrode gegen Masse halten und starten. Wenn die einen Funken schlägt, ist sie gut und die Zündung auch. ) Und wenn du das machst kannst du tot sein.
Zündkerzenkabel auf Risse und durchschlag kontrollieren. Wenn defekt austauschen.   
Zündstrom: Ströme / Durchgänge messen, alle Kabel, Anschlusskontakte zu analysieren / Ersetzen.
Stromversorgung zur Zündspule prüfen / reparieren, einstellen, oder die Zündspule defekt / tauschen.
Zündung einstellen.
Bekommt keinen Sprit: Vergaser: Düse, Nadeln, Membrane, Zahnrad, Dichtungen, Leitungen usw. reinigen / prüfen / erneuern.
Motorkompression prüfen. Und je nach Ergebnis verfahren.
Bei einem Motor, der so lange lagert, können alle möglichen Dichtungen, Kabel porös sein.
Jeder Schritt fällt natürlich nur an, wenn der vorherige nicht die Lösung ist. Oder etwas unumgänglich ist um einen sicheren Betrieb u gewehrleisten.

Suzuki- Werkstatt aufzusuchen oder einen Bootstantler, der sich auskennt.
Da sind genügend Möglichkeiten, bei der Analyse schon Fehler zu machen, geschweige den vom passenden Werkzeug und Erfahrung.

Es ist keine Schande nicht alles zu können, man muss nur wissen, wo man Hilfe erhält. 

Hi Rolf:
Das mit dem Kontaktspray, dass das Starthilfespray ersetzet, ist eine Brachialmethode, und wird entweder Korrosionen und Schmutz am Vergaser nicht lösen und wenn doch dann können die in die Düsen gelangen und es kann noch schlimmer werden - vom Preis. Schon verstopfte Düsen löst es auch nicht.
Meist läuft der Motor nur so lange wie er das schnell vergasende Zeug bekommt. Das ist keine Ursachenbehebung.
Ausserdem brennen bei Öfteren gebrauch von solchen Starthilfen die Motordichtungen durch, weil die Temperatur im Motor um einiges höher, als normal wird.   
Stichflammen aus dem Vergaser sind auch keine Seltenheit!
Dein Rasenmäher hat keine Kompression mehr, oder ein Vergaserproblem. Aber bei so einem Alten Teil, ist es wurscht, ob der nach mehrmaliger Starthilfe hin ist,
weil die Reparatur so viel kostet wie ein neuer. 

Mfg
NM


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2020)

Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen einen gebrachten Suzuki DT 3.5 gekauft. Dieser sei wohl auch bei der letzten Benutzung, welche einige Jahre zurück, gelaufen. Was ich bisher überprüft habe, ist der Impeller, welcher gut aussieht und der Wechsel des Getriebeöls. Neue Zündkerzen habe ich bestellt. Heute habe ich den Motor versucht zu starten, jedoch war dies nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Als nächstes würde ich mir den Vergaser angucken. Kennt jemand von euch den Motor und hat Tips, wie ich den Motor bis nächste Woche Freitag zum laufen bekomme? Grüße aus Karlsruhe Philipp


Na wenn du den Impeller schon geprüft hast, dann hast ja schon ein bisschen dran umhergeschraubt. Dann dürfte das Reinigen des Vergasers auch kein Problem sein. Zu 90 % ist es der Vergaser der Schwierigkeiten macht, wenn ein Motor lange nicht gelaufen ist. Und auch mal gucken ob noch Benzin aus dem Tank läuft (natürlich frisches).




NaabMäx schrieb:


> Vorsicht Hochspannung (20.000V), - wärst nicht der erste, der tot am Boden gefunden wird.


Nun mal man nich den Teufel an die Wand. Wenn das so wäre müssten ja fast alle Ossis (Trabbifahrer) tot unter der Pappe liegen, einschließlich mir ...


----------



## Twister_Jigger (25. Juli 2020)

Guten Abend, vielen Dank für die schnellen und sehr umfangreichen Tips. Ich werde mich dem Vergaser widmen und anschließend gucken, wie die Motivation aussieht für weitere Bastelarbeiten. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2020)

und reiß das Ding nicht ohne Wasser an, sonst sieht der Impeller auch nicht mehr gut aus


----------



## Twister_Jigger (25. Juli 2020)

Für genau diesen Zweck habe ich mir eine Miniregentonne mit 120 l auf den Balkon gestellt


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Nun mal man nich den Teufel an die Wand. Wenn das so wäre müssten ja fast alle Ossis (Trabbifahrer) tot unter der Pappe liegen, einschließlich mir ...


Hallo Zokker, 
Nix für ungut, kann dein Bastlerherz gut verstehen und auch den Willen zu helfen. 

Dann soll er es aber machen, wenn er das Teil in der Regentone hat und Nasse Finger, damit er so richtig eine auf die Brazen bekommt und es ihm die Lichter ausbläst.
Finger weg von solchen Ratschlägen. Will ich nix mit zu tun haben und du sicher auch nicht. 
Bist du dabei, wenn er da weis Gott wie rumfingert?

Wenn er wieder wach wird, kannst ihn auch gleich fragen, ob die Birne der Kurbelwellenbeleuchtung in seinem Motor noch o.k. ist.
An der Antwort erkennt man ob ein bleibender Schaden vorliegt.

mfg
NM


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Zokker,
> Nix für ungut, kann dein Bastlerherz gut verstehen und auch den Willen zu helfen.
> 
> Dann soll er es aber machen, wenn er das Teil in der Regentone hat und Nasse Finger, damit er so richtig eine auf die Brazen bekommt und es ihm die Lichter ausbläst.
> ...



Hallo NM

Du kannst ganz beruhigt sein, ich bin kein Bastler, ich bin Profi.
Habe einen Abschluss als Schlossermeister und einen Gesellenbrief als Elektriker und ich bin auch nicht nur Theoretiker, sonder jeden Tag in der Praxis tätig.

Und du willst mir jetzt erzählen, daß wenn ich an einem kleinen AB auf der einen Seite an der Strippe ziehe, auf der anderen Seite ein todbringender Strom raus kommt?
Ne, komm hör auf ... solche kleinen Lichtmaschinen, bei so geringen Umdrehungen, mit Spulen in Fingerhutgröße sind dazu nicht in der Lage. Bei ein paar 1000V können da höchstens ein paar mA, für kurze Zeit, fließen. Absolut nicht gefährlich ... außer der TE erschrickt und fällt vom Balkon.

Gruß zokker


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juli 2020)

Reicht schon, wenn er sich die Rübe anhaut.
Wenn der jetzt noch einen Herzschrittmacher hat - der TJ - oder eine andere Herzschwäche, - kanns auch noch dümmer ausgehen.
Wissen wir alles nicht.  
Und naja, auch mit einer kleinen Zündanlage hast gleich mal 5000- 15.000V - da reichen die paar mA für Herzprobleme - ohne diese ZA genauer zu kennen.
Hat die Kiste einen Kondensator in Zündkreis?


----------



## Twister_Jigger (2. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind mittlerweile in den Niederlande und sind mit beiden Motoren (einen Chinamotor haben wir im Petto, jedoch ist dieser laut und bringt weniger Leistung.

Ich habe eine neue Zündkerze eingebaut und den Vergaser ausgebaut. Dieser sah sehr jungfreulich aus, nichts desto trotz habe ich ihn mit Vergaserreiniger gereinigt.

Der Motor lief nach ein paar Anläufen, auch konstant und auch mit maximaler Leistung. Kein Vergleich zu der Chinakiste.

Nun tritt jedoch folgendes Problem auf: wenn wir den Motor stoppen und ihn danach wieder anmachen wollen, funktioniert dies erst nach einer geraumen Zeit. Er wurde auf zwei Varianten ausgeschaltet:

1) Notaus an der Pinne
2) Gas komplett runter und Choke raus

Insgesamt 3 Mal ist er danach angesprungen, jedoch ist dies ein ziemlicher Akt. Ich habe mir die Zündkerze angeguckt und diese ist grau-dunkelgrau und es scheint etwas schwarzes, Konsistenz: sehr zähflüssig auszutreten.

Nun meine Frage: kann es am Kraftstoffgemisch liegen? Es wird ein Aral 102 und 2 Taktbootsmotorenöl verwendet. Mischverhältnis wurde 1:50 empfohlen. Habt ihr weitere Anregungen?

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen mir zu helfen


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2020)

Den Passus mit dem zähflüssigen Etwas müsstest du noch mal genauer beschreiben - da kann ich mir grad keinen Reim drauf machen... 
Austritt ist wo? 

Die Beschreibung der Farbe der Zündkerze hört sich für mich nach zu magerer Einstellung des Vergasers an... 
Nebenbei bemerkt - den 102er Sprit kann ein Vergasermotor gar nicht sinnvoll verwerten. 

Die Startprobleme nach warmlaufen des Motors hören sich nach einem thermischen Problem an;

Korrekter Wärmewert der Zündkerze? 
Vielleicht hat die Zündspule /Zundkabel irgendwo nen Bruch oder in der Wicklung einen Defekt?


----------



## Twister_Jigger (3. August 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Den Passus mit dem zähflüssigen Etwas müsstest du noch mal genauer beschreiben - da kann ich mir grad keinen Reim drauf machen...
> Austritt ist wo?
> 
> Die Beschreibung der Farbe der Zündkerze hört sich für mich nach zu magerer Einstellung des Vergasers an...
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. Ich habe Bilder angehangen, auf denen du ggf. mehr erkennst. Die Zündkerze ist nagelneu, ich hätte aber noch eine zweite neue.

Die Zündkerze ist folgende: NGK BPR6H (V-Line 3) (BPR6HS). Die Kabel sehen m.E. gut aus.

Ich habe ebenso ein Foto des Vergasers und den Auszug aus der Explosionszeichnung hochgeladen, da ich mir unsicher bin, welche Schraube für das Gemisch ist, ist es die 8?


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2020)

Schraube 12- pilot Air 

Der Schmier kommt aus der Öffnung für die Zündkerze aus? 

Den passenden Kerzentyp bzw den passenden Wärmewert für deinen Motor ziehste dir am besten aus dem Netz - zuvor den Typ und die Motornummer vom Typschild abschreiben... 

Ach, ich vergaß - Motor abschalten tut man bei möglichst Leerlauf mit dem Notaus. 
Über Choke tut dem Motor nicht gut.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (3. August 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Schraube 12- pilot Air
> 
> Der Schmier kommt aus der Öffnung für die Zündkerze aus?
> 
> ...


Richtig die Schmiere scheint aus der Öffnung der Zündkerze zu kommen. Wobei ich nicht wüsste wie, da sie festgezogen ist.

Kann das Fehlen eines Kraftstofffilters ggf. ein Grund sein? Bzw. förderlich, wenn wir einen hinzufügen?


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2020)

Gegenfrage- ist der Tank durch dich mal gereinigt worden? Bist du dir 100%ig sicher, dass dein Benzinkanister keinen Siff am Boden hat? 

Ein Spritfilter macht immer Sinn... richtig herum eingebaut! 

Bei eingeschraubter Kerze (richtig angezogen) kommt aus dieser Öffnung nix... Nur wenn es da einen Riss gibt... aber dann hätte der Motor ja keine Kompression...


----------



## trawar (3. August 2020)

Kann es sein das der Filter für den Externen Tank Falsch rum eingebaut ist?
Dann würde ich wenn auch noch einen zwischen internen Tank und Benzinpumpe einbauen.

Setze einfach mal alles um was @NaabMäx geschrieben hat, wenn alles passt sollte der Motor auch laufen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2020)

Gut beobachtet - der Pfeil auf dem Gehäuse ist mir glatt entgangen


----------



## gehawe (3. August 2020)

Bin jetzt nicht der extreme Bootsmotor-Spezialist. Aber ich fahr schon lange nicht mehr mit Benzin-Öl-Mischung, sondern nehme Äspen 2T. Das geht recht gut und zersetzt sich nicht so schnell. Außerdem bekomme ich dann weniger Kopfweh von den Abgasen.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (3. August 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Gegenfrage- ist der Tank durch dich mal gereinigt worden? Bist du dir 100%ig sicher, dass dein Benzinkanister keinen Siff am Boden hat?
> 
> Ein Spritfilter macht immer Sinn... richtig herum eingebaut!
> 
> Bei eingeschraubter Kerze (richtig angezogen) kommt aus dieser Öffnung nix... Nur wenn es da einen Riss gibt... aber dann hätte der Motor ja keine Kompression...



Ich habe ihn lediglich mit Druckluft und einem Staubsauger gereinigt. Es sind jedoch Ablagerungen drinne. Diese werden nun im Kreislauf sein.

Der Filter für den externen Tank wurde vom Vorbesitzer falsch eingebaut. Es befindet sich jedoch laut Aussage eines Bootsbauers in der Nähe von Amsterdam ein weiterer Filter und direkt unter dem Tank. Diesen sollen wir seiner Aussage nach reinigen. Ebenso kam von ihm die Aussage, dass die schwarze Farbe durch zuviel Benzin im Gemisch entsteht.

Daher werde ich mich morgen darum kümmern und gucken, ob eine positive Veränderung herbeiführen kann.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2020)

Du hast was von zäher Konsistenz geschrieben... passt für mich gedanklich nicht mit Benzin zusammen... Zumindest nicht an dieser Stelle....


----------



## gründler (3. August 2020)

Wenn man 2 takter zu fett fährt (zuviel Öl im Gemisch) dann wird nicht alles Öl verbrannt,das Öl wandert dann in Kanäle und co und drückt durch die Kompression raus.

Das Öl wird dann auch durch die Gewinde der Zündkerze gedrückt,sieht man bei Rasenmähern,bei Fichtenmopeds,Aussenbordern etc. usw. die alle mit zuviel Öl gefahren werden.


lg


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2020)

In dieser Form ists mir noch nich untergekommen....


----------



## Twister_Jigger (3. August 2020)

Ich habe nunmehr die Schraube 12 weiter reingedreht und der Motor hatte mehr Leistung. Das Schlauchboot ging vorne sogar leicht hoch und das bei 2 Personen. Zudem konnte ich den Motor 4 mal hintereinander starten.

Neben der Schraube habe ich den Filter und dessen Netz direkt unter dem Kraftstofffilter gereinigt. Dieser war gut verdreckt. Ich hoffe, dass der Motor morgen selbiges Verhalten aufzeigt und wir uns morgen dem Angeln widmen können.

Ich werde berichten


----------



## NaabMäx (4. August 2020)

Hi TJ,
Mal sehen wie jetzt deine Kiste funzt.
Ansonsten:
Der Zwischenfilter ist normalerweise immer nach dem Tank und vor dem nächsten Bauteil. Pfeil in Flussrichtung. (Pfeil zeigt vom Tank weg)
Denn ansonsten, können bereits Partikel, in die Pumpe gelangen.
Sieht aus wie eine Membranpumpe.
Wenn man den Aludeckel von der Pumpe nimmst, der mit den 4 Schrauben, da sollte nochmal ein Sieb drinnen sein (reinigen) und Membrane, unbedingt auf Risse / Porösität kontrollieren, geg. wechseln. Kann sein, das man den Drückstift in der Mitte der Membrane irgendwo aus -einhängen muss - aufpassen oder von der Werkstatt machen lassen.

System wurde Spritfrei gemacht, und gereinigt. Wieder angeschlossen, Motor springt nicht an.
Einige Tanks haben einen Handpumpenbalg im Schlauch, mit dem kann man den Sprit vor pumpen.
Ansonsten kann man den Spritschlauch vom Vergaser nehmen und solange am Seil ziehen bis am Schlauch Sprit kommt. Dann wieder anschließen.
Dann sollte er binnen weniger Züge anspringen, wenn nicht mehr ist.
Links über dem Filter ist eine kleine Klammer am Schlauch zwischen Pumpe und Vergaser zu sehen und ich bilde mir ein der Schlauch ist dort gequetscht, oder dort ist sogar der Schlauch mit Isolierband geflickt.
Schlauch erneuern, Die Klammer gehört entweder über den Schlauch am Anschlussstutzen des Vergaser oder an der Pumpe oder an beiden sollte so ein Schlauchbinder sein.

Wenn mal deine Kiste länger steht oder Zündprobleme hat / unrunder lauf / Aussetzer.
Mir fällt noch ein, wenn die Kiste Sprit bekommt, aber keinen Funken oder einen schlechten Funken hat und Zündkerze / Kabel o.K, sind, kann es auch sein, das die Kontakte der Zündspule und die der Scheibe oxidiert sind, wenn der so eine ähnliche hat. (Korrosion würde mich bei 3 Jahren Stillstand bei diesen Zündungstypen nicht wundern.)
Die ZS auszubauen, alle Kontaktflächen, auch auf der Scheibe, abschleifen, und neu einstellen. = Werkstatt, da das Spaltmaß passen muss, sonst hast du Früh oder Spätzündungen und der Motor läuft nicht sauber, bzw. bringt die Leistung auch nicht.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. August 2020)

Trawa hat ja das Bild auf Seite 2 rein. O.a. ist also für dich.
Kann auch für TJ passen.


----------



## ragbar (4. August 2020)

Ich würde einfach ne neue Kerze nehmen und gucken,ob der schwarze Rotz darunter noch auftritt.
Die Dichtungen der Kerzen sind metallische Presshohlringe, dichten am besten beim ersten Mal einschrauben.
Ansonsten könnte das Kerzengewinde motorseits vernudelt sein,wenn trotz neuer Kerze noch viel neuer Schmodder kommt.


----------



## trawar (4. August 2020)

Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Ich habe nunmehr die Schraube 12 weiter reingedreht und der Motor hatte mehr Leistung. Das Schlauchboot ging vorne sogar leicht hoch und das bei 2 Personen. Zudem konnte ich den Motor 4 mal hintereinander starten.
> 
> Neben der Schraube habe ich den Filter und dessen Netz direkt unter dem Kraftstofffilter gereinigt. Dieser war gut verdreckt. Ich hoffe, dass der Motor morgen selbiges Verhalten aufzeigt und wir uns morgen dem Angeln widmen können.
> 
> Ich werde berichten



Als Standard Einstellung kenne ich das bei den meisten Vergasern das die Gemischschraube komplett rein gedreht wird und dann 2,5 Umdrehungen wieder raus.
Die Schraube 11 dürfte für die Standdrehzahl sein.
Vergaser stellt man bei Zweitaktern richtig ein wenn der Motor warm ist, im Kalten zustand ist alles murks.
Lieber etwas fetter stellen als zu mager.
Schau dir auch mal das Kerzebild an wenn mal einwenig gefahren bist, obwohl ich das bei zweitaktern schon was schwieriger finde das zu entscheiden.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (5. August 2020)

Update: Wir haben den Filter vor die Kraftpumpe gesetzt und den Tank entleert und nach unseren momentanen Möglichkeiten gereinigt. An der Gemischschraube haben wir während der Fahrt, nachdem der Motor warm war, verstellt, da er einige Mal dazu neigte abzufangen zu „stottern“ und danach auszugehen.

Wie bisher jeden Tag sprang er direkt beim ersten Mal an. Nach unserem ersten Stopp haben wir ihn jedoch erst nach einiger Zeit wieder anbekommen. Wir werden heute den Vergaser mit den momentanen Möglichkeiten reinigen. Jedoch wird nichts um einige vernünftige Reinigung und zerlegen drum Berlin führen :-(


----------



## NaabMäx (6. August 2020)

Wenn er nach längerem Stehen anspringt, und im Warmzustand nicht gleich, hört sich das tatsächlich nach Sprizzufuhr an.
Also, entweder Dreck im Zulauf / Filter, Pumpe / Membrane oder Vergaser.
Oder die Zündung hat bei wärme Probleme. ( RIss macht be wärme auf auf, oder andere probleme mit der Leitfähigkeit, die bei wärme unterbrochen wird oder weniger leitet.) Dann würde aber bei mehrmaligem ziehen der Motor absaufen. Nach dem Ausbau der Zündkerze wär diese  richtig naß.

Vergassereinstellung.
Dein Vergaser sollte 2 Schrauben haben, eine für den Leerlauf und eine für Vollast.
Beide müssen abgestimmt sein. 
Schwierig, wenn das nicht einer macht, der sich auskennt. Am Schluss geht der gar nicht mehr.

Gemisch und Öl im Gemisch:
Nachschauen, was / welches Suzuki für diesen Motor vorschreibt.

Zyndkerze saut.
1. Dichtfläche ist nicht sauber oder hat Riefen.
2. Dem Dichtring an der Zyndkerze kann nix fehlen, wenn dir neu ist. 
3. Deckel, in dem die ZK ist, hat Risse. 
4. Anzugsdrehmoment beachten.
Gehe davon aus, das du die gekauft hast, die für den Motor vorgeschrieben ist,also sollte es nicht am Dichtring oder dessen Größe liegen. 


mfg
NM


----------



## Twister_Jigger (16. August 2020)

Vielen Dank euch allen nochmals. Der Motor hat im Urlaub weitestgehend funktioniert. Da ich jedoch keinen Ultraschallreiniger habe und mir auch keinen zulegen möchte, werde ich den Motor an einen Bastler verkaufen. Ich habe jedoch , auch dank euch, einen Menge gelernt


----------



## trawar (16. August 2020)

Hey die dinger kosten 20€ also UT Geräte und man kann die für jede menge anderer sachen nutzen.
Also überleg es dir.


----------

